# Concealed weapons class



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi all, my wife really wants to get her concealed weapons permit. She has shot pistols and such before but it has been awhile. 

I would like to see if the knowledgeable members of PFF could give us any suggestions of good places/people that she could go to and take concealed weapons classes from in the area. We live in West Pensacola by NAS. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Semper Fi


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Talk to this guy. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/capt-ron-5228/


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

X2 for Capt. Ron.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



JoeZ said:


> X2 for Capt. Ron.


X3


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Definitely Cap'n Ron.


----------



## mongoose45 (Feb 7, 2012)

I also offer concealed carry courses in the area. I am a certified NRA firearms instructor as well as a gunsmith and armorer. I am very flexible with scheduling and try to keep my classes under five people so I have more one on one time with my students. You can reach me at 850-450-6101.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Pm sent!


----------

